# Any REB Fans?



## Reforming (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone else here use the REB?


----------



## elnwood (Dec 1, 2011)

From what I know, it's a good translation, a revision of the New English Bible, but the translators are ecumenical, and it's in British English.


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 1, 2011)

Isn't that a Catholic bible?


----------



## tleaf (Dec 9, 2011)

Gentlemen, I read the REB (as well as many others) and have found it a joy to read. The reading level is on par with the KJV, but it flows very smoothly. Yes, it's ecumenical, but that just means it has a varied input, not necessarily skewed to any one denomination. I'm no translator, so I can't comment of the use of texts, etc., but it seems to get the message across in a dignified manner, without chopping sentences up into "Dick and Jane" material.

Have your favorite study bible, but try reading the REB for pure literary reading. 

And, get it while you can!


----------



## Reforming (Dec 15, 2011)

It is not a Catholic Bible in the strict terms, but, yes, there were Romans on the translation committee. Like Tleaf above said, it is a beautiful and rhythmic translation of the Bible; I have literally gotten lost in this Bible a few times it is such a joy to read. The only other time I get this experience is with the AV. And, yes, it is ecumenical, but to me that is a good thing.

AV and REB are the two that I read everyday.  

Give it a try!


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 15, 2011)

Your comments on the REB is why I enjoy reading the Jerusalem Bible of 1966. Other than the KJV, it's the most beautiful language of any Bible I know of.


----------



## Reforming (Dec 17, 2011)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> Your comments on the REB is why I enjoy reading the Jerusalem Bible of 1966. Other than the KJV, it's the most beautiful language of any Bible I know of.



I, too, love the '66 JB.


----------

